# What comes to mind when you hear the term Morning Glory?



## Bretrick

Cloud Formations?
The *Morning Glory Cloud is a * meteroloical phenomenon consisting of a low-level atmospheric solitary wave and associated cloud, occasionally observed in different locations around the world.
The southern part of the Gulf of Carpentaria in Northern Australia is the only known location where it can be predicted and observed regularly due to the configuration of land and sea in the area.
A Morning Glory cloud is a roll cloud, that can be up to 1,000 km (620 mi) long, 1 to 2 km (0.62 to 1.24 mi) high, often only 100 to 200 metres (330 to 660 ft) above the ground.
The cloud often travels at the rate of 10 to 20 metres per second. Sometimes there is only one cloud, sometimes there are up to ten consecutive roll clouds.
The Morning Glory cloud is not clearly understood because its rarity means it has little significance in terms of rainfall or climate.
Regardless of the complexity behind the nature of this atmospheric phenomenon, some conclusions have been made about its causes.
One of the main causes of most Morning Glory occurrences is the wind circulations associated with sea breezes that develop over the peninsula and the gulf.
On the large scale, Morning Glories are usually associated with Frontal systems crossing central Australia and high pressure in northern Australia. Locals have noted that the Morning Glory is likely to occur when the humidity in the area is high, which provides moisture for the cloud to form, and when strong sea breezes have blown the preceding day.


----------



## terry123

I think of morning glories that my mom always had in her flower beds.  They opened in the morning and went to seep at night.  When I had a house I always planted them too.


----------



## RadishRose

Bretrick said:


> Cloud Formations?
> The *Morning Glory Cloud is a * meteroloical phenomenon consisting of a low-level atmospheric solitary wave and associated cloud, occasionally observed in different locations around the world.
> The southern part of the Gulf of Carpentaria in Northern Australia is the only known location where it can be predicted and observed regularly due to the configuration of land and sea in the area.
> A Morning Glory cloud is a roll cloud, that can be up to 1,000 km (620 mi) long, 1 to 2 km (0.62 to 1.24 mi) high, often only 100 to 200 metres (330 to 660 ft) above the ground.
> The cloud often travels at the rate of 10 to 20 metres per second. Sometimes there is only one cloud, sometimes there are up to ten consecutive roll clouds.
> The Morning Glory cloud is not clearly understood because its rarity means it has little significance in terms of rainfall or climate.
> Regardless of the complexity behind the nature of this atmospheric phenomenon, some conclusions have been made about its causes.
> One of the main causes of most Morning Glory occurrences is the wind circulations associated with sea breezes that develop over the peninsula and the gulf.
> On the large scale, Morning Glories are usually associated with Frontal systems crossing central Australia and high pressure in northern Australia. Locals have noted that the Morning Glory is likely to occur when the humidity in the area is high, which provides moisture for the cloud to form, and when strong sea breezes have blown the preceding day.
> View attachment 193010
> View attachment 193011


Amazing!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I think of the morning glories my grandpa always grew in his yard. He would notch them with his pocket knife and soak them in water overnight to give them a head start.


----------



## horseless carriage

What comes to mind when you hear the term Morning Glory?​If I told you I could face a severe reprimand. Google it!


----------



## helenbacque

The flower


----------



## Jules

The flower is what I thought about.  It sure would be interesting to see the cloud formation.


----------



## Judycat

I heard of roll clouds. Didn't know they were called morning glory.


----------



## Gaer




----------



## palides2021

I also thought of the morning glory flower. Interesting topic! The photo looks like a bunch of chemtrails, lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Purwell

> If I told you I could face a severe reprimand. Google it!


When I was a teenager and my mum used to come in and say, rise and shine, get out of that wigwam!


----------



## Bretrick

Purwell said:


> When I was a teenager and my mum used to come in and say, rise and shine, get out of that wigwam!


My Grandmother would come into my bedroom on school days and say, "Wakey Wakey, Hands off Snakey


----------



## Lewkat

The flower.


Purwell said:


> When I was a teenager and my mum used to come in and say, rise and shine, get out of that wigwam!


Chem trails are cloud bursts.


----------



## jerry old

Op asks, What comes to your mind when you hear the term Morning Glory?

Only one:
An Excellent, Excellent definition of 'Mourning Glory' is in the possession of our Annie A,
Maybe she will post it.


----------



## jujube

My dad would always yell, "Up and at 'em, morning glory!"


----------



## dseag2

I thought of the flower, but I also thought of the saying, "What's the story, Morning Glory?"  Something unique to the USA, I guess.


----------



## WheatenLover

Purwell said:


> When I was a teenager and my mum used to come in and say, rise and shine, get out of that wigwam!


We had some intercom thing in all the rooms. There was a radio in it, somehow. My mom would blast us with music to wake us up.

To this day, I hate being awakened with music. Never owned a clock radio.


----------



## Verisure

Bretrick said:


> My Grandmother would come into my bedroom on school days and say, "Wakey Wakey, Hands off Snakey


Cripes!!!!


----------



## Verisure

WheatenLover said:


> We had some intercom thing in all the rooms. There was a radio in it, somehow. My mom would blast us with music to wake us up.
> 
> To this day, I hate being awakened with music. Never owned a clock radio.


A boarding school, was it?


----------



## AnnieA

jerry old said:


> Op asks, What comes to your mind when you hear the term Morning Glory?
> 
> Only one:
> An Excellent, Excellent definition of 'Mourning Glory' is in the possession of our Annie A,
> Maybe she will post it.



For @jerry old   What a compliment!  Thank you much!  

Copied and pasted from Do any of you write poetry thread.


Mourning Glories

Southern lawns
Manicured
Meticulous
Monotonous
I see
bright blossoms and magnolia trees
swathed in carpets of flawless green.
But one lone Morning Glory
blooms
where weeds and asphalt and drainpipe meet.
Beauty outside bounds of pristine green.

Southern lives
Manicured
Meticulous
Monotonous
I see
sculptured smiles and soft syllables
swimming in hymns of pious praise.
Manicured faith.

Oh, God
Open my heart.
Grace me to be one of your Mourning Glories
blooming
where hurt and sorrow and loneliness meet.
Beauty outside bounds of pristine green.

published 1991

Story behind this.  Saw the morning glory blooming as described while out walking shortly before I left a rigid Calvinist denomination to worship in an inner city, diverse, love-filled church with a lot of other hurting people.  Decided I'd erred on the side of legalistic theological 'law' and made a conscious decision to 'err' on the side of love.   Ashamed to say I have to dig deep sometimes to get back to the wonderful lessons I learned there, but they are still in my heart.


----------



## feywon

terry123 said:


> I think of morning glories that my mom always had in her flower beds.  They opened in the morning and went to seep at night.  When I had a house I always planted them too.


There is a variety called a 'Moon Flower' that is night blooming, the blossoms are generally white and large. both in Wyoming and here we have a wild variety of the vines. The blossoms are smaller than commercial ones but i still love seeing them.


----------



## Nathan

palides2021 said:


> The photo looks like a bunch of chemtrails, lol. Thanks for sharing!


I actually know someone who thinks chemtrails are real, that the 'government' is spreading some kind of chemicals for a nefarious reason.


----------



## feywon

Mostly the  flower, but also a Katherine Hepburn Movie from the 30's.  As a teen in NJ i watched a program called the The Early Show which showed old movies five evenings a week.  There was a 'The Late Show too.  But till i got in late teens i could only watch on Fridays if my Mom was out because it started at 10 or 11 pm.  i saw  most of the best known and a lot of lesser known ones too.


----------



## feywon

Nathan said:


> I actually know someone who thinks chemtrails are real, that the 'government' is spreading some kind of chemicals for a nefarious reason.


i have to take the time to up load some photos i took yesterday.  We get a lot of contrails, which if you're outside enough you realize they spread out and dissipate/fade away even on day without wind.  In Early afternoon as usual i noticed a half dozen or so but there were a couple that were much wider than i've ever seen them get before, so i'm still debating if some weird cloud formation.  The most striking thing was that two of the large lines in the sky seemed to cross each other at almost  perfectly perpendicular angle.


----------



## Nathan

feywon said:


> i have to take the time to up load some photos i took yesterday.  We get a lot of contrails, which if you're outside enough you realize they spread out and dissipate/fade away even on day without wind.  In Early afternoon as usual i noticed a half dozen or so but there were a couple that were much wider than i've ever seen them get before, so i'm still debating if some weird cloud formation.  The most striking thing was that two of the large lines in the sky seemed to cross each other at almost  perfectly perpendicular angle.


We live in the general vicinity of 1 active duty U.S. Air Force base, and 2 former AF bases, which still accommodate military air traffic.    We see the contrail exhaust formations frequently.  For those who are unsure, here is how those trails are formed:


> *Contrails* (/ˈkɒntreɪlz/; short for "*con*densation *trails*") or *vapor trails* are line-shaped clouds produced by aircraft engine exhaust or changes in air pressure, typically at aircraft cruising altitudes several miles above the Earth's surface. Contrails are composed primarily of water, in the form of ice crystals. The combination of water vapor in aircraft engine exhaust and the low ambient temperatures that exist at high altitudes allows the formation of the trails. Impurities in the engine exhaust from the fuel, including sulfur compounds (0.05% by weight in jet fuel) provide some of the particles that can serve as sites for water droplet growth in the exhaust and, if water droplets form, they might freeze to form ice particles that compose a contrail.       https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail


----------



## palides2021

AnnieA said:


> For @jerry old   What a compliment!  Thank you much!
> 
> Copied and pasted from Do any of you write poetry thread.
> 
> 
> Mourning Glories
> 
> Southern lawns
> Manicured
> Meticulous
> Monotonous
> I see
> bright blossoms and magnolia trees
> swathed in carpets of flawless green.
> But one lone Morning Glory
> blooms
> where weeds and asphalt and drainpipe meet.
> Beauty outside bounds of pristine green.
> 
> Southern lives
> Manicured
> Meticulous
> Monotonous
> I see
> sculptured smiles and soft syllables
> swimming in hymns of pious praise.
> Manicured faith.
> 
> Oh, God
> Open my heart.
> Grace me to be one of your Mourning Glories
> blooming
> where hurt and sorrow and loneliness meet.
> Beauty outside bounds of pristine green.
> 
> published 1991
> 
> Story behind this.  Saw the morning glory blooming as described while out walking shortly before I left a rigid Calvinist denomination to worship in an inner city, diverse, love-filled church with a lot of other hurting people.  Decided I'd erred on the side of legalistic theological 'law' and made a conscious decision to 'err' on the side of love.   Ashamed to say I have to dig deep sometimes to get back to the wonderful lessons I learned there, but they are still in my heart.


AnnieA, what a beautiful and inspiring poem! I particularly liked "Oh, God, Open my heart, Grace me to be one of your Mourning Glories.."   I am just curious though, you spelling of morning glory as mourning glory. Was that intentional? Thanks!


----------



## Tish

I also think of the cloud, some people are lucky enough to surf them.


----------



## AnnieA

palides2021 said:


> AnnieA, what a beautiful and inspiring poem! I particularly liked "Oh, God, Open my heart, Grace me to be one of your Mourning Glories.."   I am just curious though, you spelling of morning glory as mourning glory. Was that intentional? Thanks!


Thank you so much!  Yes, thought 'mourning' conveyed the intent of living authentically with personal pain as well as others' hurt.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

A flower. Never would have guessed a cloud.


----------



## Pinky

Vancouver. When I was a kid, every day, I walked past a house with a fence that had white morning glory flowers covering it. I haven't come across the flower anywhere else I've lived .. and I've lived in numerous locales. Perhaps they went out of popularity?


----------



## jerry old

'


palides2021 said:


> AnnieA, what a beautiful and inspiring poem! I particularly liked "Oh, God, Open my heart, Grace me to be one of your Mourning Glories.."   I am just curious though, you spelling of morning glory as mourning glory. Was that intentional? Thanks!


palides 2021
Had you grown up in the South
Where hypocrisy is daily fare
Where judgement lies *past the fence
and the fine trimmed lawns.


Where  Manicure behavior
stifles the true
nothing can grow here
nor bloom

Yet, we can bloom
dare we change,



Yes, yes, we do love the South, don't we?   Hypocrites bloom here-seldom seen as it's always been.
We mourn over our lives, fearing to change, where is our courage, where lies the true of all things.
Stumbling, sliding, we make our way

(* Harry Chapin's line)


----------



## Em in Ohio

Bretrick said:


> Cloud Formations?
> The *Morning Glory Cloud is a * meteroloical phenomenon consisting of a low-level atmospheric solitary wave and associated cloud, occasionally observed in different locations around the world.
> The southern part of the Gulf of Carpentaria in Northern Australia is the only known location where it can be predicted and observed regularly due to the configuration of land and sea in the area.
> A Morning Glory cloud is a roll cloud, that can be up to 1,000 km (620 mi) long, 1 to 2 km (0.62 to 1.24 mi) high, often only 100 to 200 metres (330 to 660 ft) above the ground.
> The cloud often travels at the rate of 10 to 20 metres per second. Sometimes there is only one cloud, sometimes there are up to ten consecutive roll clouds.
> The Morning Glory cloud is not clearly understood because its rarity means it has little significance in terms of rainfall or climate.
> Regardless of the complexity behind the nature of this atmospheric phenomenon, some conclusions have been made about its causes.
> One of the main causes of most Morning Glory occurrences is the wind circulations associated with sea breezes that develop over the peninsula and the gulf.
> On the large scale, Morning Glories are usually associated with Frontal systems crossing central Australia and high pressure in northern Australia. Locals have noted that the Morning Glory is likely to occur when the humidity in the area is high, which provides moisture for the cloud to form, and when strong sea breezes have blown the preceding day.
> View attachment 193010
> View attachment 193011


Sadly I have never seen these live, although I have spotted some that are similar near Lake Erie on the Ohio USA border. If they move in a rolling pattern, like a pencil rolling off a table, I heard them referred to as cigar rollers.  I'd really like to see them live!


----------



## feywon

Before i came into thread and read OP--several memories/images were triggered by the phrase:

1) The *flowering vine*. When we moved from Wyoming 10 yrs ago, i had looked at our property in February when everything in winter mode. i feared losing the lovely smaller than commercially sold wild Morning Glories we had all over our yard there. But come spring---there they were.

2) Because i worked in banks much of my working life (both thru temp agencies and as a 'permanent' employee) the *Bank Robbery*--A specific type that happens just before or right at opening time. The criminals are often out very rapidly, sometimes before customers start to come in.

3) The 1933 *movie* with Katherine Hepburn

4) this *Cloud Formation* which i've never seen in person, only in photos...tho i have seen some interesting clouds in my time.

There are probably other things that get the label but those are what hit as this page loaded.


----------



## jerry old

jerry old said:


> '
> 
> palides 2021
> Had you grown up in the South
> Where hypocrisy is daily fare
> Where judgement lies *past the fence
> and the fine trimmed lawns.
> 
> 
> Where  Manicure behavior
> stifles the true
> nothing can grow here
> nor bloom
> 
> Yet, we can bloom
> dare we change,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, we do love the South, don't we?   Hypocrites bloom here-seldom seen as it's always been.
> We mourn over our lives, fearing to change, where is our courage, where lies the true of all things.
> Stumbling, sliding, we make our way
> 
> (* Harry Chapin's line)



Bump!!!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis

horseless carriage said:


> Morning Glory


I did ask Google

The seeds of many species of morning glory contain a naturally occurring tryptamine, lysergic acid amide (LSA), which is chemically similar to LSD and has similar effects. *Seeds are used for their strong psychedelic or hallucinogenic mental effects*.


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> I did ask Google
> 
> The seeds of many species of morning glory contain a naturally occurring tryptamine, lysergic acid amide (LSA), which is chemically similar to LSD and has similar effects. *Seeds are used for their strong psychedelic or hallucinogenic mental effects*.


Yep. I think it's only one variety, maybe it's "Heavenly Blue"?


----------

